# Dynex TV



## spyder88 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am using a Dynex 19" LCD screen for a tv and computer monitor. When I watch a movie on my computer at night I start watching and after about 15 minutes the screen goes black and says "No Signal". I try turning the screensaver timer up or completely off but its the monitors timer that is turning it off. I find sleep mode in the menu but it still turns off when i change the settings. Anyone know of a solution to this? Here is a link to the product:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dynex&#...HDTV/9135385.p?skuId=9135385&id=1218054461986


----------



## Blissnbmore (Mar 27, 2011)

Dont know if you found the answer or not but here it is... go to your power settings in the control panel and set the monitor power to shut of never or several hours and this should solve your problem. Its not the screen saver but the power setting which stops the signal to your Dynex TV or to an attached monitor.:grin:


----------



## CoolJavelin (Jul 2, 2012)

I purchased a Dynex 37" Plasma about 2 years ago and it has a recurring issue.

Once in a while it freezes up. The picture either freezes or goes blank, the sound stops, and neither the remote nor the buttons on the side do anything.

The only solution is to unplug the TV to reset the processor.

At first, it was, maybe, twice a year. Lately it has been happening much more often. Today, it died 3 times.

It is a problem I have heard form others users.

Neither Dynex, nor Best Buy acknowledge the issue so I suspect they have not solved the problem.

If I had it to do again, I would spend a little more and get a name brand.

Mark.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

CoolJavelin said:


> ...
> 
> Neither Dynex, nor Best Buy acknowledge the issue so I suspect they have not solved the problem.
> 
> ...


Mark,

Welcome to TSF. In the future please start your own thread unless you are answering the OP's concern.

But to your issue...I agree with your last sentence. And, since you'll be out shopping soon, I suggest you follow your own advice.


----------

